# XSLT Parameter übergeben und Ergebnis empfangen



## Tommi Necker (21. Jan 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem:
Wie kann ich in meiner Java Applikation über die Klasse Templates (nicht Transformer) Parameter an mein Stylesheet übergeben und wie kann ich das Ergebnis empfangen. Ich gehe hierbei von XALAN (Java 1.4.1) aus.

Wenn Du mir ein gutes Online-Tutorial dazu empfehlen kannst, dann wäre ich hierfür auch sehr dankbar. (Ich habe zu diesem Problem noch nichts gefunden).

Vielen vielen Dank.

Thomas


----------



## Tommi Necker (21. Jan 2004)

Ok, ich habe eine Lösung gefunden:

File xmlFile = new File("meineXMLDatei.xml");
File xsltFile = new File("meineXSLDatei.xsl");

Source xmlSource = new StreamSource(xmlFile);
Source xsltSource = new StreamSource(xsltFile);

TransformerFactory transFact =
                TransformerFactory.newInstance();
Templates templ = transFact.newTemplates(xsltSource);

Transformer trans = templ.newTransformer();
trans.setParameter("meinParameter", "meinWert");
trans.transform(xmlSource, new StreamResult(System.out));


Aber nun gibt es ein neues Prroblem. Ich hantiere ja jetzt mit einem Transformer Objekt rum, das wollte ich ja nicht.
Oder???
Wäre dies jetzt Thread-Sicher???


----------

